
The problem with gmail.co - avian
https://www.tablix.org/~avian/blog/archives/2016/03/the_problem_with_gmail_co/
======
mchahn
I have all my bad email addresses forwarded to me. This is better than a
bounce since I know immediately. The only issue might be that I accidentally
see private email intended for someone else.

